# sexing bristlenose plecos



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have 2 bristlenose plecos, I am wondering what sex they are. they are about 1.5 inches long, and neither seem to have any bristles. does that mean they are both female?


----------



## zeus108 (May 1, 2010)

They will mature at about 6 months of age and yes the males have the bristles and the females do not. The only other way is to have an expert vent them and that can be costly unless you know someone who will do it for you.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

ok thank you, how big are they at 6 months? I am asking because the petstore only had 2 of them , and I think they are both female. I would have bought more to ensure I get a pair if I could. mine are about 1.5 inches big


----------



## zeus108 (May 1, 2010)

If either one is a male then you can start seeing the bristles at around 2.5 to 3" there are may different species but this has been what I have seen in my experience. This is a guess but at 1.5 inches I would say 3 months. But it all depends on water quality and the food they get on how they grow. So at 6 months they should be between 2.5 and 3" if they are in great water and get the proper food....Drift wood is a must for plecos...


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

Are the females lighter in color than the males.? I have 2 about 2.5-3 inches. No bristles but one is lighter. Anyone know?


----------

